# water temp when soaking Tegu



## _Eric_ (Mar 12, 2012)

What water temperature to you soak your Tegus in?


----------



## james.w (Mar 12, 2012)

I soak mine in warm to the touch water.


----------



## Dana C (Mar 12, 2012)

I like James, use the finger or arm test. If it feels hot it is too hot and if it feels nice and warm, like I could bathe in it, the water is probably around the mid to low 90's. My Tegus and Black Throat, don't stay in it a log time usually. I put them in. They pee and crap and want out. Kinabo, the Black Throat, isn't potty trained but Gordo the big male Tegu is and Eva, still a youngster is getting there. A nice warm bath almost always triggers a crappathon with most Tegus, so be prepared.


----------



## _Eric_ (Mar 12, 2012)

So mid 90s is what Im shooting for?I check everything with a temp gun.


----------



## _Eric_ (Mar 14, 2012)

How often should be soaking him?Im soaking him daily but if I miss a day or two is that ok?


----------



## james.w (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, I rarely soak my tegu. About once a week at most.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't really soak mines either, now pooping them is a different story I poop them i n a tub of warm water daily, they don't last more than 5 mins


----------



## Dana C (Mar 14, 2012)

Gordo is a 5-10 minute bath gut and Eva, much younger is longer. As soon as they do their business, they want out usually. About once a week, I will drain and refill the bath tub and Gordo will soak after he has eaten. My Black Throat, Kinabo, seem to likes a weekly soak as well.
If they appear to preparing to shed or actually shedding, I will let them soak daily.


----------

